# At age 82, 'student' fails class 10 exam for 47th time



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2016)

Shiv Charan, 82, who appeared in the Rajasthan Board's Class 10 exam for the 47th time a few months back, has failed once again.

In the early years of his life, he vowed to marry only after getting through the examinations.

"Till the time I am alive I will go on giving the exam," Shiv Charan told IANS on Monday

"It is not just passing the exam. It will also give me an opportunity to get married," he said.

However, this time he was not able to pass in any subject. In some subjects he secured zero marks.

Shiv Charan took his first board exams in 1969. Since then, passing them has become the main aim of his life.

*Source:* At age 82, 'student' fails class 10 exam for 47th time - Times of Indi

I Respect to his Never say die attitude...


----------



## Desmond (Jun 21, 2016)

Impressive, but is it worth it?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 21, 2016)

at least he didn't cheat like bribimg to cheat


----------



## funskar (Jun 21, 2016)

those principals and nitish mantris should learn from this old man as in bihar those principals & nitish's babus are getting phd degre at age of 18 :smile_NF:


----------



## Minion (Jun 23, 2016)

There is nothing great about this article If a guy don't study he will fail each and every time.So whats good in this.Its like he is doing this to hold a record for failing maximum time but everyone can do that if they don't care about their future or belongs to well settled family.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Damn !! Salute to the optimism of this guy !! Forget that he wants to pass 10th at 82 years old, He wants to get married at this age.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2016)

ashs1 said:


> Damn !! Salute to the optimism of this guy !! Forget that he wants to pass 10th at 82 years old, He wants to get married at this age.



And just look at the no of tries...*47*


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 1, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Shiv Charan, 82, who appeared in the Rajasthan Board's Class 10 exam for the 47th time a few months back, has failed once again.
> 
> In the early years of his life, he vowed to marry only after getting through the examinations.
> 
> ...



The real MVP in "Prodigal Science"


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jul 6, 2016)

Minion said:


> There is nothing great about this article If a guy don't study he will fail each and every time.So whats good in this.Its like he is doing this to hold a record for failing maximum time but everyone can do that if they don't care about their future or belongs to well settled family.



bro? don't hush its good at least he has some pretty decent goal,all people I see in his age are either unhappy with the material pleasure they get hold of or just the Parkinson is ****ing them really bad,so that's that India is a democratic country where you can do pretty much everything.


----------



## bkpeerless (Jul 25, 2016)

take migration n go to bihar board


----------



## Tomal (Aug 11, 2016)

Marriage thing proves the reason behind all the fails. He must be very frightened about the idea of getting married. What else can it be? Someone please explain me how he passed the classes before class 10 without any problem before you people pay him a salute or compliments.


----------



## MadScorp (Sep 15, 2016)

Tomal said:


> Marriage thing proves the reason behind all the fails. He must be very frightened about the idea of getting married. What else can it be? Someone please explain me how he passed the classes before class 10 without any problem before you people pay him a salute or compliments.



I felt pity for this man but you have actually gotten my thinking! Perhaps he does not want to get married!


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 15, 2016)

^ good one


----------



## PradeepSN (Jul 26, 2018)

Waiting for the 50th Anniversary.


----------

